
Think Your Credentials Are Ignored Because You're a Woman? It Could Be - rrherr
http://www.npr.org/sections/13.7/2017/05/22/529391023/think-your-credentials-are-ignored-because-youre-a-woman-it-could-be
======
equalunique
Personally I hope this doesn't get flagged on HN. Not because of any bias
towards one or another side of the argument, but because for discussion's
sake, this could be interesting.

